# Fairly long delay before MRV programming starts



## bwstein (Jan 26, 2007)

After using the MRV beta for a while (several months ago) I finally had the production version of MRV installed and dissembled the component based distribution system that I was using to provide content to all the TVs in the house. 

I'm noticing two things that are a little frustrating. I suspect one of them can't be addressed but I'm not sure the other is normal. The first thing (that I think isn't changing) is that fast forwarding on an MRV program is much slower than if the program were local to the DVR you are watching on. The second, and seemingly not as normal to me is that starting an MRV program takes upwards of 15 seconds each time. The DVR goes through a few steps, first displaying the progress par across the bottom right of the set, then flicking to a green background for a split second, then black then finally the program starts. As I said this typically takes well over 15 seconds. Is this normal? Anyone have this and solve it?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

bwstein said:


> After using the MRV beta for a while (several months ago) I finally had the production version of MRV installed and dissembled the component based distribution system that I was using to provide content to all the TVs in the house.
> 
> I'm noticing two things that are a little frustrating. I suspect one of them can't be addressed but I'm not sure the other is normal. The first thing (that I think isn't changing) is that fast forwarding on an MRV program is much slower than if the program were local to the DVR you are watching on. The second, and seemingly not as normal to me is that starting an MRV program takes upwards of 15 seconds each time. The DVR goes through a few steps, first displaying the progress par across the bottom right of the set, then flicking to a green background for a split second, then black then finally the program starts. As I said this typically takes well over 15 seconds. Is this normal? Anyone have this and solve it?
> 
> ...


This is normal. You get the "please wait" or whatever it is called progress bar, then the program takes another second or two to start. It has to buffer..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bwstein said:


> After using the MRV beta for a while (several months ago) I finally had the production version of MRV installed and dissembled the component based distribution system that I was using to provide content to all the TVs in the house.
> 
> I'm noticing two things that are a little frustrating. I suspect one of them can't be addressed but I'm not sure the other is normal. The first thing (that I think isn't changing) is that fast forwarding on an MRV program is much slower than if the program were local to the DVR you are watching on. The second, and seemingly not as normal to me is that starting an MRV program takes upwards of 15 seconds each time. The DVR goes through a few steps, first displaying the progress par across the bottom right of the set, then flicking to a green background for a split second, then black then finally the program starts. As I said this typically takes well over 15 seconds. Is this normal? Anyone have this and solve it?
> 
> ...


What are your receiver models?
I find using my HR24 [client] and my HR20 [server] start up is slow, but using my HR20 [client] and my HR24 [server] isn't.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

bwstein said:


> After using the MRV beta for a while (several months ago) I finally had the production version of MRV installed and dissembled the component based distribution system that I was using to provide content to all the TVs in the house.
> 
> I'm noticing two things that are a little frustrating. I suspect one of them can't be addressed but I'm not sure the other is normal. The first thing (that I think isn't changing) is that fast forwarding on an MRV program is much slower than if the program were local to the DVR you are watching on. The second, and seemingly not as normal to me is that starting an MRV program takes upwards of 15 seconds each time. The DVR goes through a few steps, first displaying the progress par across the bottom right of the set, then flicking to a green background for a split second, then black then finally the program starts. As I said this typically takes well over 15 seconds. Is this normal? Anyone have this and solve it?
> 
> ...


Similar to what VOS noted, I've noticed difference in trickplay based on what client is being used. That difference is much greater (in my situation) than the difference between MRV vs local using the same client.

Also, when you mention getting a green screen, that sounds like the TV changing resolution and re-syncing HDMI. If you have native on, the the show will display in the resultion it is broadcast (subject to the resolutions that you have checked in settings). If you don't mind the DVR doing the upconverting and always sending the same resolution to your TV, you could turn native off or just check the resolution that you want to use on that TV. That may prevent some of the delay in starting an MRV show.


----------



## bwstein (Jan 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> What are your receiver models?
> I find using my HR24 [client] and my HR20 [server] start up is slow, but using my HR20 [client] and my HR24 [server] isn't.


Interesting, I hadn't thought about the notion that different models would interact differently. I have two HR20s, an HR22 and a H24. I haven't noticed differences in timing between the various devices though I haven't paid that close of attention to each device combination. I'll do that and see if I learn anything there.

After posting this last night I also found that my basement receiver (HR22) is having what appear to be cabling issues. I have two cables run to that location that both have an inline coupler joining two cables. I previously hadn't had a DVR there for some time so I hadn't used those cables much. Now that I'm using them I find that they are probably suspect. Recordings from the night before (right after the install was completed) showed satellite loss. Then when I tried to watch a recording in another room off that DVR I was getting lots of pausing and audio loss. When I went into the coax stats on the H24 it showed four of the nodes on the network with a signal reading of 45-47 and one with a signal reading of 27. I'm fairly sure this is going to be the basement DVR but because it just displayed MAC addresses and it was late I didn't double check that was the correct MAC. Also, I'm assuming that on units without built in DECAs that I won't be able to get the coax stats. Is that right?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes only the 24s report anything other than the MAC address.
Now the reading you got from the 24 so good signal levels for the DECA.
27 dB is fine, and 45-47 is "within range", but might still be a sing of a lossy cable route. DECA will work up to around 60 dB of loss before the PHY MESH rates start falling.
Since you know how to get into that menu, go to the next text PHY MESH and run that test.
This will show the quality of the DECA signal. You should have numbers above 220, with a max around 255.
This displays as a matrix of "node to node" and would help if you post them here.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I know I'm rehashing old thread but is this still the case with delay on playing shows from MRV, I have unsupported mode MRV with HR22 on wireless CCK and HR24 LAN connected and trying to watch on HR24 gets a 2-3 seconds delay.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps;3173656 said:


> I know I'm rehashing old thread but is this still the case with delay on playing shows from MRV, I have unsupported mode MRV with HR22 on wireless CCK and HR24 LAN connected and trying to watch on HR24 gets a 2-3 seconds delay.


Are you referring to a 2-3 second delay when using TrickPlay or just when starting playback? I will say that having a receiver connected wirelessly and using it for MRV is not a winning combination. If you can, hardwire that one receiver and see if the issue persists. If you can't hardwire it, this may be a good reason to try to switch to DECA as MRV will be done over your coax.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Are you referring to a 2-3 second delay when using TrickPlay or just when starting playback? I will say that having a receiver connected wirelessly and using it for MRV is not a winning combination. If you can, hardwire that one receiver and see if the issue persists. If you can't hardwire it, *this may be a good reason to try to switch to DECA *as MRV will be done over your coax.
> 
> - Merg


As long as I'm not using a Genie client, from the other receivers it's easy to forget which DVR has the recording I'm watching.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes only the 24s report anything other than the MAC address.
> Now the reading you got from the 24 so good signal levels for the DECA.
> 27 dB is fine, and 45-47 is "within range", but might still be a sing of a lossy cable route. DECA will work up to around 60 dB of loss before the PHY MESH rates start falling.
> Since you know how to get into that menu, go to the next text PHY MESH and run that test.
> ...


As this is a bumped "old thread", the Phy level limits have changed, so the upper limit is now -45 dB from the earlier 60. This is mostly due to changes in how it's measured and not really a change to how the system has been working.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Are you referring to a 2-3 second delay when using TrickPlay or just when starting playback? I will say that having a receiver connected wirelessly and using it for MRV is not a winning combination. If you can, hardwire that one receiver and see if the issue persists. If you can't hardwire it, this may be a good reason to try to switch to DECA as MRV will be done over your coax.
> 
> - Merg


I guess I can find a way to hardwire it from the router in the nearby bedroom, but yes I get delay on both Trickplay and playback.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

acostapimps;3173677 said:


> I guess I can find a way to hardwire it from the router in the nearby bedroom, but yes I get delay on both Trickplay and playback.


I have another question, having Deca over coax can I connect from a legacy system on a 6x8 multiswitch? and how would that work? Since I'm still on 2 lines on each receivers with BBC's. If it doesn't work that way I can always hardwire directly to router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps;3173693 said:


> I have another question, having Deca over coax can I connect from a legacy system on a 6x8 multiswitch? and how would that work? Since I'm still on 2 lines on each receivers with BBC's. If it doesn't work that way I can always hardwire directly to router.


DECA will only work on a SWM system. It will not work on a legacy system.

- Merg


----------

